# Johnny Reid's journal back to the stage



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Right i thought i would start a journal up to keep myself motivated and track my progress.

First of all i'm Johnny Reid I'm 21 years old. Started training a little over a year and a half ago now and with the help of my sponsors *CARDIFF SPORTS NUTRITION* I won the NABBA Wales Junior category, Qualified for the brits and universe and completely messed my carb up for the brits which was a learning curve.

I then started a bulking cycle and this happened:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/injury-forum/76331-torn-tendon.html#post1241659

This journal will follow my progress back to stage. I was a 119Kg before the accident and am now 104Kg, I am looking to get back to that weight OFFSEASON.

Although on stage i was 95Kg as a junior but would like to get on stage in 2011 in the UKBFF inters over 90Kg at around 105Kg.

Thus far i have managed to train some legs and have taken some GH, doses include 10iu's eod.

I will post my new diet, and AAS programme soon which i will start after the go ahead by the dr to go back and train.

:thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

DIET

Meal 1 (approx 7am) 150g Oats or 2 wholegrain bagels /1 medium banana/2scoops whey protein

Meal 2 (approx 9am) 225g chicken Breast/75g basmati rice + 1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3 (approx 11am) 2scoops whey protein/25g almonds

Meal 4 (approx 1pm) 225g chicken Breast/75g basmati rice + 1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5 (approx 3pm) 50g Oats/200g of pineapple/2scoops whey protein

TRAIN

Meal 6 PWO (approx 5pm) - 1 serving muscle fuel anabolic

Meal 7 (approx 7pm) - 200g chicken/250g sweet potato or 75g basmati rice. Twice a week have 200g steak or 200g salmon

Meal 8 (approx 9pm) - Before bed 50g oats/2 scoops blended protein


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

And for my AAS i am thinking,

EQ

Test Enth

Primo

IGF

HGH

Dosages to be posted when i'm sure of my exact cycle.

Jr


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

things look good mate, will be following with great interest. your younger than me and probs twice the size lol bastard 

any pics?

Get some fruit in that diet its good for ya 

how do you run ure igf?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to hear your back into the swing of things mate. Plenty of time to put some quality weight back on.

Do you have a set training routine or do you train instinctively?

GHS


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

hilly said:


> things look good mate, will be following with great interest. your younger than me and probs twice the size lol bastard
> 
> Not always good dude tryin getting down for a show it's torture when your bigger. lol
> 
> ...





GHS said:


> Good to hear your back into the swing of things mate. Plenty of time to put some quality weight back on.
> 
> Do you have a set training routine or do you train instinctively?
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Just wondering whether people prefer IGF or pegMGF?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how do you afford it all

cant comment on the pegmgf

igf is more noticeable with lower bf levels get great pumps like slin and makes you hungry as a pig

not sure whether it made me ill though and messed all my blood sugars up


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

glanzav said:


> how do you afford it all
> 
> cant comment on the pegmgf
> 
> ...


Given my position with my injury and my eagerness to get back on that BB stage ASAP i am able to prioratise my cash differently for the time being. In any other given situation i would not be able to afford it nor would i contemplate using it.

I just wanna try running a top cycle including peg MGF, HGH and AAS to regain some of what i have lost so drastically!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

anyone with experience using pegMGF??


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

sorry i can't help with the pegMGF, i'll be following this journal it'll be good seeing how u get on... really sorry to hear about the tendon injury, it must have been agony. try too stay positive. lots of people have come back from a serious injury like that & ur in a good position u know how to train, how to eat & know how to use supplements. add that to ur age & u'v got a great chance of going far in the sport... at times the injury might get u down a bit but try to keep ur mind busy & don't obsess on what u can't do. use it as a chance to rest ur body (upper body) & believe in urself, u'll come back from this bigger & better than ever... keep us up to date on the injury situation.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i ran igf pwo IM split bi laterally. so i shot 30mcg into the muscle trained. i.e 30 mcg into each bicep.

At the time i didnt notice much to be honest but now im well into my bulk i have added some good size especially with my legs which i feel the igf helped with as it develops new cells which obviously grow at a later date. i will be running some more over the next few weeks as have a bottle in the freezer.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the injury, look forward to reading this good luck with it!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

gold95 said:


> sorry i can't help with the pegMGF, i'll be following this journal it'll be good seeing how u get on... really sorry to hear about the tendon injury, it must have been agony. try too stay positive. lots of people have come back from a serious injury like that & ur in a good position u know how to train, how to eat & know how to use supplements. add that to ur age & u'v got a great chance of going far in the sport... at times the injury might get u down a bit but try to keep ur mind busy & don't obsess on what u can't do. use it as a chance to rest ur body (upper body) & believe in urself, u'll come back from this bigger & better than ever... keep us up to date on the injury situation.


Mate that's the most inspirational thing anyone has said to me during all of this. Thanks means a lot, considering when it happened i was very close to going down my GP's for anti depressants!! :beer:



hilly said:


> i ran igf pwo IM split bi laterally. so i shot 30mcg into the muscle trained. i.e 30 mcg into each bicep.
> 
> At the time i didnt notice much to be honest but now im well into my bulk i have added some good size especially with my legs which i feel the igf helped with as it develops new cells which obviously grow at a later date. i will be running some more over the next few weeks as have a bottle in the freezer.


Sounds worth a bash dude i gotta get this bulk back on me, what u reckon of pegMGF and HGH alternated days? :cool2:



Rick89 said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury, look forward to reading this good luck with it!


 Cheers dude i'll try to keep it as up2 date as possible, i will post pics of me when i start back and monthly progress pics to see how the injury has effected my appearance and to get some opinions on how my physique will be coming along.

:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

I think hgh everyday when bulking or larger doses 3 x per week. Depending who you speak to depends on which they prefer.

Pegmgf i believe can be justy shot twice a week. i would go sunday and wed nights.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

ok well i think ill go for 10iu's HGH eod and 50mcg peg MGF every3 days, Along with 1000mg test enth, 600mg equi, 600mg primo. And 50mg oxy ed for first 4 weeks. 

Is it worth throwing in some insulin?, i got some fast and slow releasing stuff.

Any opinions??


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

thanks big man, hope so, feeling better and more positive each day, although without going gym (other than work) i got nothin to do because i was such a gym rat before!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i weighed in today at 105Kg and i have a target of getting to 120Kg by may so i can diet for the summer, starting gym back monday i hope.... fingers crossed!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

awesome physique mate....if i can jump in with some advice with what worked for me....following portsmouth i tried a few diff peptide protocols in 4/5 week blocks to see what realli worked well. i found long acting slin made me v lethargic and a puffy...but il be revisiting the use of lantus after the brits opposed to levemir to see the difference.

I found ghrp6 worked very well prebed.....

if you are going to run igf/gh/slin id run them preworkout......

on training days 5-10iu gh/60mcgs igf/and 5iu humulin-r with preworkout meal yielded the best results and i know some v experienced guys that have done v well with this protocol.

after the british my peptide protocol will use something simaliar to this but with ghrp6/cjc included into the mix and lesser amounts of gh pinned at anyone time but smaller dosages spread out.....hope tht helps


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> awesome physique mate....if i can jump in with some advice with what worked for me....following portsmouth i tried a few diff peptide protocols in 4/5 week blocks to see what realli worked well. i found long acting slin made me v lethargic and a puffy...but il be revisiting the use of lantus after the brits opposed to levemir to see the difference.
> 
> I found ghrp6 worked very well prebed.....
> 
> ...


Yeah i suppose i can only do what you said try it out and see what works for me dude!!

I have been keeping an eye on your journal dude and you have transformed in the time you have been dieting, you look awesome now and have every reason to believe your gonna place well at the brits brother!!

Don't do what i did, after winning the nabba wales Jr this year i went and eat myself silly for a week thinking i wasn't going to the brits because of financial reasons, but then i decided to do it with the help of my sponsor, got back down in time although i only had 3 weeks, but i was still full somehow and i went and carbed up as if i was depleted and watered over like a bi*ch, learnt my lesson the hard way!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

milos sarcevs ideas on preworkout slin in the simplest of simplest ways....basically said that when you dont train with insulin you will break down muscle tissue in the gym while your trying to build it so your going catabolic and by using slin your forcing the nutrients in while your working out and satying anabolic plus the fact that the blood and nutrients are stretching the muscle.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

sounds good to me  how long before training tho??


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> sounds good to me  how long before training tho??


depends on the insulin...if humalog/novorapid then 30mins ( MUST MUST MUST have 10-15g of fast acting carbs per iu of slin taken) so say u shoot 5iu humalog 30mins preworkout...with tht shot ul have 5iu growth and then 50grams of carbs from vitargo/waxymiaze with 10g bcaas/10g glutamine/5g creatine. then ul repeat the exact same shake sipped on during the workout then repeat exact same shake again postworkout.

or if is humulin-r ( which is wat i will be using) then 1 hour 30mins preworkout with solid meal and then repeat the shakes at the same time period as this is wen humulin r peaks


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

XJPX said:


> depends on the insulin...if humalog/novorapid then 30mins ( MUST MUST MUST have 10-15g of fast acting carbs per iu of slin taken) so say u shoot 5iu humalog 30mins preworkout...with tht shot ul have 5iu growth and then 50grams of carbs from vitargo/waxymiaze with 10g bcaas/10g glutamine/5g creatine. then ul repeat the exact same shake sipped on during the workout then repeat exact same shake again postworkout.
> 
> or if is humulin-r ( which is wat i will be using) then 1 hour 30mins preworkout with solid meal and then repeat the shakes at the same time period as this is wen humulin r peaks


Pretty knowledgable for a relative newbie to the sport bro so reps for that!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> Pretty knowledgable for a relative newbie to the sport bro so reps for that!!


lol, mate i spend hours and hours and hoursssssssssss reading into advanced peptides and insulin use/timing.... this game is a science at the end of the day.....


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

also...the advantage of humulin r preworkout allows for a second humalog shot postworkout as the humulin r will of peaked and cleared the system....i taking humalog preworkout u cant take it again postworkout as ur insulin levels will be peaking whilst the second shot is administered and then boyy ur in a bit of truble lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

lol i might try a bit more reading in that case brother...


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

sorry to hear about the tendon injury mate, i'm sure you won't let it set you back.

for being 21 you have a physique way ahead of your years so you obviously know what you're doing!

what will your routine look like now? training around the injury


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good advice by jordan wounder were he got some of those ideas 

What actual insulin do you have mate cos i doubt you have humulin R,

i think you should start simpler with your first go of insulin if im honest jordan had played with it a bit before he did all that and built up to it if i remember righty.

firstly what type of slin do you have fast and slow.

to options i would suggest.

1 - take 4iu slin with breakfast - do this for 2/3 weeks and see how you go only on training days. if you are happy then add 4 iu slin with your post post workout meal. not the pwo shake. see how this goes. after 2/3 weeks if your happy add an IU to each dose for a week and work your way up.

from recent research i wouldnt go higher than 7iu to be honest as it looks to have negative effects on igf levels to a point.

Run the growth in the am on rising.

Try the above method for 6/7 weeks and see what you think. then try some levemir or lantus for 6/7 weeks starting at 10iu everyday with breaky and working your way upto 20-30iu.

do alot of research on slin use first. its not dangerouse if you no what your doing 

keep glucose tabs with you allways and you cant go wrong

cycle looks good.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

here's the protocol i will be following with regards to peptides:

Sun - rest day - Mid day pegMGF 200mcg-300mcg

Mon - 5iu novarapid slin Pre Workout

Tue - Rest day - IGF 40-80mcg (pm)

Wed - 5iu novarapid slin Pre Workout

Thur- Rest day - IGF 40-80mcg (pm)

Fri - 5iu novarapid slin Pre Workout

Sat- Rest day - IGF 40-80mcg (pm)

What you all reckon? i read up on PegMGF and IGF and this seems to be the best protocol!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

does anyone know much about pegMGF and IGF protocols?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

50ius slin? I take it thats a typo? :confused1:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

yeah dude sorry5iu i meant lmao, wouldn be around long with 50ius eh


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Sun - rest day - Mid day pegMGF 200mcg-300mcg

Mon - 5iu novarapid slin Pre Workout

Tue - Rest day - IGF 40-80mcg (pm)

Wed - 5iu novarapid slin Pre Workout

Thur- Rest day - IGF 40-80mcg (pm)

Fri - 5iu novarapid slin Pre Workout

Sat- Rest day - IGF 40-80mcg (pm)

better dude? what u reckon??


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> JR, how are you splitting your training regime?
> 
> I see you are doing 3 days a week but what will you be including in each session, or will this be instinctive?


I will have a basic split of:

1- Hamstrings & shoulders

2- Back, Bi's & calves

3- Chest, tri's & quads. (although not much chest for a little while)

First off starting very very light to get my muscle used to it after such a long lay off etc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it looks good just make sure you have all your pre workout and mid workout shakes sorted and correct.

i would use the pegmgf on thursday as well.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

BAD NEWS THINK IVE TORN MY CHEST AGAIN  ( IM SOOOOOO ANGRY!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

terrible news mate


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

went to the specialist their putting me in for an mri scan but it looks bleak


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

has anyone else had an injury re-occur in the healing process?? i am gutted and am contemplating councelling to deal with my grievment. I keep bursting out in tears or lashing out angrily.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mate im sorry to hear about your re-injury, i know how much it sucks i had 8 months off last year due to snapping my achilles tendon. I was very low for most of the time when i was off.

Councilling might be a good idea but just coming to terms with the injury and knowing that when you are healed and fixed again you will be able to come back harder, should keep you going!

Chin up mate :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

johnny you really do have to take some time out and probably i would say minimum of a year you are trying to run before you can walk....

you will cause alot more damage in the long run.... and what for a PLASTIC TROPHY.?... :confused1: .

just get yourself repaired and then start to think about your plans... i know what you are going through with thinking you will loose size etc etc and it will play [email protected] with your head but you really have to take a step back.....

another thing mate remember bodybuilding aint about the amount of weight you can lift.?.. leave the ego outside the gym... who cares what you can lift.. people ask me what i bench... and in all honesty i have no bloody idea.? :thumbup1:

steve


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> johnny you really do have to take some time out and probably i would say minimum of a year you are trying to run before you can walk....
> 
> you will cause alot more damage in the long run.... and what for a PLASTIC TROPHY.?... :confused1: .
> 
> ...


Totally agree - These are very wise words mate.

Remember to keep it all in perspective.

J


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Whats a year out of training compared to another 20years training when your healed mate?

I also agree with steve.


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i'm really sorry to hear about ur injury yesterday. LISTEN to bigsteve his advice is sound. a year off might seem unthinkable but a year off now is better than having to give up the sport forever... my injury was my back & i was like u hated not training & i just kept going then the injury became so severe that i had to go 10 years not lifting. although i can train now i clearly can't go at it like i could. we all want u to avoid that kind of scenario... counselling might be a good idea. theres nothing wrong with some1 helping u deal with it. its no different then having some1 help u with ur diet... keep ur chin up & DON'T GIVE UP

it could help u in the long run, as bigsteve said BB isn't about how much u lift. what r the benefits to a BBer of doing 1RM??? if any1 says u can't be a success without heavy singles all they have to do is look at Dorian Yates. he often said he didn't know coz there was no benefit to his progress by doing 1RM & that he didn't want to risk injury (& he done pretty well for himself)


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

bigsteve1974 said:


> johnny you really do have to take some time out and probably i would say minimum of a year you are trying to run before you can walk....
> 
> you will cause alot more damage in the long run.... and what for a PLASTIC TROPHY.?... :confused1: .
> 
> ...


I appreciate this Steve, i wasn't being hasty about my return the dr did say between 6weeks and 3 months after my op so i was getting myself prepared to get back into it. I never actually went back to the gym so this re-occurance is just one of them things.

I learnt the hard way about leaving the ego at the door bro and i think i wont do it again somehow.

I appreciate your words of advice and will take them into consideration!!



gold95 said:


> i'm really sorry to hear about ur injury yesterday. LISTEN to bigsteve his advice is sound. a year off might seem unthinkable but a year off now is better than having to give up the sport forever... my injury was my back & i was like u hated not training & i just kept going then the injury became so severe that i had to go 10 years not lifting. although i can train now i clearly can't go at it like i could. we all want u to avoid that kind of scenario... counselling might be a good idea. theres nothing wrong with some1 helping u deal with it. its no different then having some1 help u with ur diet... keep ur chin up & DON'T GIVE UP
> 
> it could help u in the long run, as bigsteve said BB isn't about how much u lift. what r the benefits to a BBer of doing 1RM??? if any1 says u can't be a success without heavy singles all they have to do is look at Dorian Yates. he often said he didn't know coz there was no benefit to his progress by doing 1RM & that he didn't want to risk injury (& he done pretty well for himself)


I agree with what you and Steve have said and i think your preaching to the guy who had learnt this the hard way.

Much appreciated for the advice!!

i will post my update on my injury as soon as i get my MRI results. After all my comeback year was going to be 2011.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

the docs will give you the time BASED on it being recovered to do the day to day things NOT to go back into lifting....

when you have recovered pop in my gym and i will put you through some sessions...?... :beer: .

steve


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

:beer:



bigsteve1974 said:


> the docs will give you the time BASED on it being recovered to do the day to day things NOT to go back into lifting....
> 
> when you have recovered pop in my gym and i will put you through some sessions...?... :beer: .
> 
> steve


 they did say that when i could go gym but i dunno maybe i was hearing what i want to lol

Yeah will do Steve was supposed to be training with billy up at yours, none of this heavy lifting tho i learnt my lesson big man!!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> :beer:
> 
> they did say that when i could go gym but i dunno maybe i was hearing what i want to lol
> 
> Yeah will do Steve was supposed to be training with billy up at yours, none of this heavy lifting tho i learnt my lesson big man!!


mate i lift what im comfortable with im not one to show off yeah ive sqautted 8 plates a side etc but to only get a broken knee at the end of it .lol... and i was out for 18 weeks....

now i change my training all the time.. im doing more FST 7 style now and i also take very little rsst between my sets.... intensity.

steve


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bad news mate but great advice from steve


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> Nightmare regarding the injury mate - may not seem like it now but far more important things in life that take precidence over training - your health being the main factor!!!
> 
> But think of it this way mate - you have some time to yourself to concentrate on things you would not have been able to if competing and when you are fighting fit, your focus will be greater than ever, with even more knowledge built up over time to better you physique.
> 
> ...


You are right bro just hard to think that waybut i will be patient and i will be back... when im ready :beer: :beer: :beer:



bigsteve1974 said:


> mate i lift what im comfortable with im not one to show off yeah ive sqautted 8 plates a side etc but to only get a broken knee at the end of it .lol... and i was out for 18 weeks....
> 
> now i change my training all the time.. im doing more FST 7 style now and i also take very little rsst between my sets.... intensity.
> 
> steve


Yeah sometimes you have to learn the hard way, i want to learn to train with maximum contraction and also more of a FST-7 style training.... i think this experience has wised me up to this....

See you in some considerable rest time dude and i'll be repping your gym on stage next time i expect.... :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Right just an update, had MRI scan yesterday and apprently the MRI scan couldn't tell as there was too much scar tissue. The Specialist then told me they are going to discuss amongst each other the next option whether it be an ultrasound or the more likely explorative operation.

So no closer to getting back to the gym i'm afraid. Weighed in yesterday at around 16 stone 8lbs and considerably fatter than ever can only see my top two abs. More shape on an etheopian!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Morning all, have cleaned up my diet as of today, sticking to red meat for a bit with pasta instead of my normal chicken and rice but still no news off the hospital with regards to what is happening with my chest  (

Come on NHS give me a nice Xmas present!!!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> Any particular reason for the change mate?


I have cut the carbs right down so eating fattier meat and just a change up for the time being dude!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

got an appointment to see the consultant monday 

finally, will know roughly how long i got before i go back be it a few months or longer!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope the news you get is good mate! Good luck


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

thanks bro me 2!!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

hope things go well on monday & i hope you've managed to stay positive?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

gold95 said:


> hope things go well on monday & i hope you've managed to stay positive?


Not really mate my heads been in the shed haven't been with it but im starting the gym back tonight and gonna start doing some cardio, one armed exercises, legs etc.

:thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to be doing so well and then hitting a brick wall such as you have.

I respect the fact you still have the motivation to get back into taining and wish you all the best with getting back on stage.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

GHS said:


> I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to be doing so well and then hitting a brick wall such as you have.
> 
> I respect the fact you still have the motivation to get back into taining and wish you all the best with getting back on stage.


Yeah well it's more like hitting a spring board which sent me backwards a load!!

Cheers for the kind words, i need all the help i can get. Wether my a-symmetry will ever be the same i am yet to know.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> Yeah well it's more like hitting a spring board which sent me backwards a load!!
> 
> Cheers for the kind words, i need all the help i can get. Wether my a-symmetry will ever be the same i am yet to know.


 Just out of curiosity do you have any pictures of before and after the injury?

I know obvioulsy it will look different once you have fully healed but it would be a good addition to the journal and help us understand your journey a bit more.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

well my comp pics are the before i suppose and i will upload some pics soon but i am incredibly ashamed of my shape right now....

I am looking to compete again so i am hopeing it isn't incredibly noticeable, although at the moment it doesn't look good.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very sorry about the injury mate, but remember youve got years left to get the size and shape you want there is no rush, youve already achieved more than alot on here will ever achieve!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Very sorry about the injury mate, but remember youve got years left to get the size and shape you want there is no rush, youve already achieved more than alot on here will ever achieve!


thanks mate much appreciated, i'm a very impatient person that doesn't help with a long injury like this!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

right, had a hospital appointment yest and the consultant wants to operate again....

he said if i was an average person he would send me away happily as the tendon seems healed but the a-symmetry isn't great so given my hobby/profession he said he wants to fix it which is good!!

So this friday i'm in for it, rather quick and im happy with it.

Thanks NHS!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess thats a good thing that you will be symmetrical but surgery sucks. Hopefully you get a good surgeon and not a butcher!

Nice one though for getting it fixed buddy, good luck with it and your recovery.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

johnnyreid said:


> right, had a hospital appointment yest and the consultant wants to operate again....
> 
> he said if i was an average person he would send me away happily as the tendon seems healed but the a-symmetry isn't great so given my hobby/profession he said he wants to fix it which is good!!
> 
> ...


Just caught up mate.

Thats awesome news:thumbup1:

Some NHS surgeons can be pretty cool...

Just get op done, get back in gym doing cardio and one armed stuff, then plan your assault for when back to 100% in a few months

glad to hear you had some good news buddy....

I will be devising my one armed workouts again shortly:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Just caught up mate.
> 
> Thats awesome news:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


JW your so 'common'...one armed indeed...

It's unilateral loading!

:lol:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> I guess thats a good thing that you will be symmetrical but surgery sucks. Hopefully you get a good surgeon and not a butcher!
> 
> Nice one though for getting it fixed buddy, good luck with it and your recovery.


Yeah surgery is bad news but as long as i will be able to compete again i'm happy lol, thanks mate!!



jw007 said:


> Just caught up mate.
> 
> Thats awesome news:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Let me know what i should be doing one armed wise and what sort of AAS you recommend, i know i have been over the AAS briefly with you but you know a lot more than me and would like to take your advice.....

my surgeon is real tidy i'll give him that!!

:beer:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> right, had a hospital appointment yest and the consultant wants to operate again....
> 
> he said if i was an average person he would send me away happily as the tendon seems healed but the a-symmetry isn't great so given my hobby/profession he said he wants to fix it which is good!!
> 
> ...


thats BRIL news, getting an op isn't great but in your situation it's better than not getting 1 (if you know what i mean)...

every1 is always moaning about the NHS so it's good to hear a positive story for a change.... good luck with it & lets us know how it goes.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

gold95 said:


> thats BRIL news, getting an op isn't great but in your situation it's better than not getting 1 (if you know what i mean)...
> 
> every1 is always moaning about the NHS so it's good to hear a positive story for a change.... good luck with it & lets us know how it goes.


will do mate thanks!!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

hope the surgery went well today & your not in too much pain after it. hopefully the next time you see a surgeon will be when your 90 & need a new hip. take it easy & don't rush it....


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

How did it go buddy?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

hey lads op went well looks and feels better than the previous one just really uncomfortable..... lomg road to recovery but after xmas i will be looking to slowly get back to the gym....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great news pal


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Make sure you do take it slowly in the gym when you get back mate...

Thanks for looking at my journal.

All the best big fella..


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

cheers jay thanks for the compliments dude, u will look amazin with the right mix of hard work and sensibility.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad to hear it all went well mate. I wish you a speedy recovery, just dont over do it even after xmas as you dont want this to be any longer than it needs to be

.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

right just a quick update...

took outter dressing off my scar last night as its been 2 weeks since op nearly. unfortunetly first thought are my pec is more deformed this time around than last.... 

I'm gonna try not to worry, still in the sling at the mo and gonna enjoy my xmas eating and drinkin seein as last year i was dieting throughout...... after xmas will get back to the gym and see how it goes, just want my 3 stone back!!! lol


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

after xmas once i feel fit i will be getting back into everything with plenty of work needed.

I've written out my weeks plan below, let me know what you think.

note the muscles being trained are wrong.

Jr

NEW BULING DIET.doc


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks good to me mate.

What is your weight now J? and how tall are you?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it looks good to me just becareful jumping straight into that and putting 2 much fat on altho the cardio is a good idea i would keep it at 30 mins. the reason being IMO is the more cardio you do off season the more you have to do when dieting.

This is my excuse for not doing any now hahaha


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Looks good to me mate.
> 
> What is your weight now J? and how tall are you?


I'm about 16st8 ish and im 5'11 bro.... gettin fat at the mo, want my 3 stone back lol



hilly said:


> it looks good to me just becareful jumping straight into that and putting 2 much fat on altho the cardio is a good idea i would keep it at 30 mins. the reason being IMO is the more cardio you do off season the more you have to do when dieting.
> 
> This is my excuse for not doing any now hahaha


excuses lol, nah i have to do cardio because im an easy gainer (including fat) and find it hard to get down for a comp.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

what was your weight when you won the welsh?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> what was your weight when you won the welsh?


about 95Kg onstage bro which is pretty big for a junior, i was the biggest up at the brits just condition and water retention let me down!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

You was a big junior!!!

what was your weight before you started your prep for the show? sorry abaout all questions mate, just trying to learn as much as I can before my show..

Im only 92kg now with about 16 to 18% bf and will be starting my prep in Jan so trying to get a rough idea of what weight I will be looking at losing.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

mate you wont know until u get there just diet until your where u should b, not using a weighing scales.... my sponsor expected me to be about 14stone ish but didn know until i got there lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

But did you know your weight before you started prep... out of curiousity..

I no each individual is different..?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

about 18stone bro


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Jesus christ!!!!!!! :cursing:

You must of worked hard to shift that down to just under 15 stone in that amount of time..

What weight are you hoping to compete at next J?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Jesus christ!!!!!!! :cursing:
> 
> You must of worked hard to shift that down to just under 15 stone in that amount of time..
> 
> What weight are you hoping to compete at next J?


16 weeks of torture pal well worth it tho no better feelin on this earth!!

before my op i was hopin about 16stone but after my injury just getting back on stage is the target!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> 16 weeks of torture pal well worth it tho no better feelin on this earth!!
> 
> before my op i was hopin about 16stone but after my injury just getting back on stage is the target!!


well fingers crossed mate if all goes well you will be smashing that stage in no time!!

And If you did that well in your first show, learning about your first prep!!

fck knows the damage you will do next time.. I will make sure im never competing against you :lol:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

lol cheers bro hope it goes that well although im not counting on it.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

just a quick update, had a nasty infection in my scar and had to go to A&E, turns out stiches are meant to come out after 12 days but they left mine in 4 weeks and it got all infected and swollen.

After 2 days of anti biotics and having the stiches hacked out it seems to be getting better but was a close one.

The smell was horrible!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

when you back training

aint daves closed now


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

glanzav said:


> when you back training
> 
> aint daves closed now


Jan/Feb i hope bro.... Don't know if it's closed yet but i know the new one is open in Jan which has promised to be a big deal bro


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

good stuff all the best mate

iv had a **** year aint been right for 10 months

lucky managed to hold onto my weight and maintain so hoping for big things in 2010


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

how come mate whats been up? i'm hoping to hit the ground hard in Jan/Feb, gonna post pics of my weekly progress and it's gonna be immense!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Right quick update, went back to the consultant yesterday as planned, he was happy with my progress and has said not to train for a month to make sure its all ok and to start with small strengthening exercises.

A month from yest will be the 14th of Jan, and i am working every day in Jan so looks like im scheduled to start back in Feb.

I am taking pics of me now and over x mas at my smallest/fattest ever and am gonna post fortnightly progress pic, with my genetics should be almost as good as kevin levrone's transformation (haha i wish).

2011 doesn't seem so unrealistic after all, Inters O90Kg watch out 

Peace out

Jr


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> Right quick update, went back to the consultant yesterday as planned, he was happy with my progress and has said not to train for a month to make sure its all ok and to start with small strengthening exercises.
> 
> A month from yest will be the 14th of Jan, and i am working every day in Jan so looks like im scheduled to start back in Feb.
> 
> ...


Well done mate!!! really happy for your good news:thumb:

Where are you training J??


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

the new one to one gym on trefforest ind estate pal, u??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> the new one to one gym on trefforest ind estate pal, u??


 I was at Peak Physuiqe in Cardiff but now at Lean Machine in Risca as its closer to home..

When your back training I wouldnt mind popping down to your gym and having one off training sesh with you mate if your up for it? a change is good.. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

yeah bro wont be till after you do the nabba tho dude i'll be training alone at my own pace for a few months to get back into it and feel confident. My training partners wont be happy but tough. If you need any advice on pre contest training let me know.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> yeah bro wont be till after you do the nabba tho dude i'll be training alone at my own pace for a few months to get back into it and feel confident. My training partners wont be happy but tough. If you need any advice on pre contest training let me know.


cheers J:thumbup1:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

back training this week (very very lightly), will be keeping a photo journal on a disposable camera and will post them at the 16 week mark


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> Easy does it now mate - don't try and do too much too soon! :thumbup1:


will do bro i was so embarassed at the gym liftin such light weights but ego trips can never happen again!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Go johnny, go, go, go

Nice to hear you're back training

Easy does it tiger !


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Jem said:


> Go johnny, go, go, go
> 
> Nice to hear you're back training
> 
> Easy does it tiger !


HAHA :tongue:

indeed i feel so much better already.

I trained legs sat and i couldnt walk for 3 days lol it was so painfull

and i trained biceps on tues and today their still in huge amounts of pain!! :cursing:

ah well im sitting and around 110kg at the moment but incredibly fat, 5 months of pure gorging took its tole.

My aim is to hit 125kg then diet to around 105kg with about 10% bf


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

cheers dude!!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good to read your back in the gym mate. Just take it easy as the guys have said.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

great news mate


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

quick update, been back training (very light mainly elastic bands) and cleaned up my diet for about 1 week now along with certain AAS and peptides and my shape has changed completely already  , i am keeping photos as a journal on disposable camera so will post them at the end of my course and let you all see my levrone style turn around


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

using specific gear for the healing properties not for growth dude, using lots of IGF - HGH - and EQ.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

shoulder not pec, but is pretty close to the site!!


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I did do some but had a break when my (i don't care attitude came along when i was depressed) but otherwise i was doing it sub and inter muscular, both for the repairing properties and fat loss.

Trainings good pretty happy not even a month into my photo journal and i have changed shape and starting to look like i actually train again lol, feel like a nob at the gym but i'm not riskin nothin right now!!

how's tricks with you??


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

ill be there dude wanna get the feeling back and motivate me for 2011


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Mate glad to see all is going well in the gym, dont worry about feeling a knob your not, your doing the right thing starting back slow and looking at the long term, dont forget to come and say hi in Barry.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

fit1 said:


> Hi Mate glad to see all is going well in the gym, dont worry about feeling a knob your not, your doing the right thing starting back slow and looking at the long term, dont forget to come and say hi in Barry.


Cheers Mike i appreciate it, of course ill come say hi, i'm a pest don't forget bro lol

hope all the planning is running smooth this year?

you looking to have any stalls there?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Flex Factor said:


> Good man!
> 
> What comp/entry level are you looking to compete at in 2011? You won't be a junior then will you?


looking probably at the novice class for my come back see how my chest looks by then may feel confident to enter a the mr class but i would be up against the big guys with me being 5'11 :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hows the chest buddy?


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Johnny bud, about time you got some starting pics up aint it?

Marc


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

dude i'm waiting for a bit i'm gonna hit everyone with the whole transformation thing, kevin levrone style lol!! Although i have made good progress thus far i'm not even training properly.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

It is with great sadness i throw in my posing trunks. After training for about 3 weeks now and putting a little size on i have realised the severity of my injury on my symmetry. The operation to fix it wasn't as succesful as i though, the fullness in the side of my pec has dropped to the bottom and it looks silly. So although i'm a newbie to the competitive world after one year of competing i have to retire. I am absolutely gutted but will keep training and one would like to do strongman competitions see how it goes. Peace out Jr


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i wish it was just that dfude, my chest looks shot bro i will never win a comp again so why bother eh.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

sorry to here this mate... but never say never...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

terrible news mate, i think focusing on strong man is a good idea


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

just gotta find some help on where to get started for the strong man training etc. not many people do it here in wales


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mate im sorry to hear this. Im sure with time though and the right rehab you could make a HUGE difference to your pec. Nothing is impossible if you want it enough. Whatever you decide to do mate i wish you the best of luck.

As Jay.32 said, never say never.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

hilly said:


> terrible news mate, i think focusing on strong man is a good idea


x2.. sorry to hear mate.


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnyreid said:


> i wish it was just that dfude, my chest looks shot bro i will never win a comp again so why bother eh.


John mate has a judge seen you yet and told you this. Dont right it off completly. After my 4th surgery on the same shoulder I had dents in my side and rear delts from the cortisone shots, no tricep, lopsided pec and more. Whole right-hand side of my upper body looked like a train wreck for the first 3 month or so.

Think about it mate you have only been easing back into to training for a few weeks no way has it recovered fully and the tissue close to the tear will still need a lot of work before it will loosen up and gain some volume/fullness back.

Give your self at least another 8 week of getting back into shape and then take a step back and let old dougy, mike r, mike gelsei have a look at you and given some honest feedback. You know what your head can be like!

Marc


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

quick update: - decided to train fo myself for now as i can't risk another injury.

Chest isn't looking great but not worse either.

I have piled almost 3 stone on in less than 2 months, muscle memory or what eh? lol

now sitting at 270lbs, carrying some fat but i think if i drop 20lb i will be big and lean.

Training for myself for now, shame really as i am growing like never before and would have loved to get back on stage.

Give my chest some time and see how i look.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> quick update: - decided to train fo myself for now as i can't risk another injury.
> 
> Chest isn't looking great but not worse either.
> 
> ...


Go for it mate

Get that 20lbs off and see what it looks like.

You will be back on that stage soon....trust me. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny whats happening in your world mate? hows traing?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

not much mate training is good anf im lookin ok appart from my chest..... you mate? trainin ok??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

still training light at the mo, lost about a stone!!

doing more cardio to get my fitness level up whilst training light.

will start training heavy next month as long as my back has recovered.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

glad to hear your getting there tho dude!!


----------

